# Clinton, NY - New Holland TN75D With HLA 8-13



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

2004 New Holland TN75D 2200Hrs 
3200HLA Snow Wing 8-13
Weight Box
Loader

Snow Wing and Tractor Undercarriage have 1 Year on them.
3153688757

44000$ Tractor Has a title and is registered in New York 
19mph Trans


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

also have a brushhog that can go with for another 1400


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

agurdo17 said:


> also have a brushhog that can go with for another 1400







  








20191010_121412




__
agurdo17


__
Oct 10, 2019









agurdo17 said:


> 2004 New Holland TN75D 2200Hrs
> 3200HLA Snow Wing 8-13
> Weight Box
> Loader
> ...


----------

